# Stray Dogs, what to do?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

First off, anyone know these dogs (Baker, FL.)?

They keep showing up on camera at my feeders. I'm a dog lover but I don't want these dogs hanging around, especially when fawns start dropping and deer season on its way.

I have checked with neighbors and checked houses around the property but no luck. 

Notice they look healthy but not collars.

Eventually I will have to do something about them.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like they have been running for awhile with those ribs showing!!

Good luck with this thread. They seem to be deleted pretty quick like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

nastukey said:


> Looks like they have been running for awhile with those ribs showing!!
> 
> Good luck with this thread. They seem to be deleted pretty quick like.
> 
> ...


Why would it get deleted?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Temik/ground meat.... And never tell a soul!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Temik/ground meat.... And never tell a soul!


Why would you use a indiscriminate killer? I'm a dog lover and a dog Hunter but strays are a problem of there own. Just shut up and shoot them.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

ummmm, 10 pages before its locked.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Labs? Hard to tell on my phone.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a huge dog lover, but realize the problems that strays can cause. All I can say is if you're going to kill them, shoot them humanly and bury them, don't take the easy way out and poison every living thing in the area. Again, not condoning you killing them, just saying if that's your only option do it bums my with a gun, not some chemical.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

We shouldn't forget that the pound puts dogs to sleep every day. They do the best they can to re-home them, but at some point, they are dispatched. It is possible to be a dog lover and respector of animals, yet still have to put them down at times.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

SSS Shoot shovel shut up. I hate to see a dog abandoned but it happens and a bullet is better than starvation or poison.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hunted all my life and have done some things I felt like needed to be done. However, I can't shoot a dog anymore unless I was completely out of options and then I would lose sleep over it.

Something suffering is one thing and these dogs don't look like they are there yet.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Temik/ground meat.... And never tell a soul!



I wouldn't use the stuff, even if legal.

I'm very familiar with the stuff and what some people don't know is the stuff just keeps on killing. A dog eats it and dies, another animal/bird eats the dog and they die and so on.

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2015/04/2_men_sentenced_lose_hunting_r.html


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

they look in pretty bad shape, on a deer lease SSS, that or live trap and take them to a shelter


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If they are around come hunting season someone over on BW will take care of the problem I'm sure. I just hate they are around when the does start giving birth.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> Why would it get deleted?


Please don't think that I support it being deleted. 

It just seems that many of the threads of the same or similar topic have vanished in just a short time after the initial post. 

I think the topic is extremely relevant as it pertains to protecting ones property but there are a ton of people out there that are greatly offended by someone that might consider dispatching a potential nuisance animal simply because these animals have a deeply ingrained connection to the human experience. 

Not to go political but many of the same bleeding hearts that are greatly offended by someone that might "get rid" of a stray animal also were offended that today SCOTUS upheld the use of a controversial drug used in lethal injections for capital criminals (because it might be painful) yet they have no problem with a pair of scissors being jammed into and severing the spinal cord of an innocent unborn child.

I say do what you gotta do when it comes to situations involving your initial post. If you feel inclined to look for the owner than do so but I wouldn't go out of my way. 

Be safe!!!


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Strays*

They look starved ,eating corn .will eat anything they can catch ,possums ,does ,slow kids etc , I would do the humane safe thing .before a small dog comes along or other ,discretion is needed . I have worked at shelter ,they are over run with animals . No kill shelters transfer unwanted to kill shelters then can say they are no kill . maxfold .


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep, I'm still holding out hope I can find them laying in someone's yard. That way I can ask the owner to lock them up.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think there's some kind of festival in China this month.... Maybe send them on a vacation?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Borrow a live hog trap from someone or build one. Then once you capture them post pictures on all the face book pages and see if they are someones dogs. If not try to put them up for adoption. I will bet those are someones dogs. On Navarre and the Pensacola facebook pages dogs go missing everyday.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

nastukey said:


> Please don't think that I support it being deleted.
> 
> It just seems that many of the threads of the same or similar topic have vanished in just a short time after the initial post.
> 
> ...


They get magically vanished because people post stupid crap about poisoning or putting stuff in their food that clogs their intestines and die a painful death. Which isn't simply dispatching an animal and can be classified in the state of Florida as animal cruelty.

I know back during hunting season I had to dispatch a black lab that was hit by a car because the Pensacola PD officer said he couldn't use his duty ammo. Probably one of the hardest things I did to this day.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Brandon_SPC said:


> They get magically vanished because people post stupid crap about poisoning or putting stuff in their food that clogs their intestines and die a painful death. Which isn't simply dispatching an animal and can be classified in the state of Florida as animal cruelty.
> 
> 
> 
> I know back during hunting season I had to dispatch a black lab that was hit by a car because the Pensacola PD officer said he couldn't use his duty ammo. Probably one of the hardest things I did to this day.



Easy. I was just responding to a comment to a previous comment of my own.

I'm not condoning the cruelty but these threads regarding vagrant domestic animals surely bring out the "best" in a lot of people. 

I've put up with my share of dogs that are allowed to just run around and do as they please. Particularly the large dog that was recently being "walked" (no leash) down my road and the owner proceeded to stand there and watch the mongrel jump the ditch and take a big dump in the middle of my front yard with me standing there watching. His response "sorry bout that".....if I had only had a sling shot....I would have popped him and than his dog.

I am reminded of the scene in Despicable Me where Gru gets onto his neighbor about his dog pooping in his yard. The neighbor says "well you know how dogs are. They just go where they want to."

Gru says "not if they are dead." 

I always get a kick out of that scene because it expresses both sides of this very controversial issue but in a comedic manner. Of course my three year old never catches the humor because his mom and dad keep the family dog in the backyard or the house so it can't run around and bother people. I only wish other people would do the same or give the animal to someone who can or will.

Do cats get as much leniency as ole fido?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

*timik*

where can a person buy timik I have a bunch of coyote's killing fawns
tried every thing to get rid of them I had some timik years ago haven't seen anymore


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I have checked with neighbors and checked houses around the property but no luck.
> 
> Notice they look healthy but not collars.
> 
> Eventually I will have to do something about them.


 If the neighbors are letting them run loose, they are not going to tell you they are theirs.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

What's "stupid" is people letting their chiteaters run loose on other peoples property, what's even more "stupid" is not having a collar with a name tag on em......


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Private said:


> where can a person buy timik I have a bunch of cayote's killing fawns
> tried every thing to get rid of them I had some timik years ago haven't seen anymore


Pretty sure it's been outlawed, still can find on black market, but not easily accessible.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Borrow a live hog trap from someone or build one. Then once you capture them post pictures on all the face book pages and see if they are someones dogs. If not try to put them up for adoption. I will bet those are someones dogs. On Navarre and the Pensacola facebook pages dogs go missing everyday.


Really??
I think he just wants the dogs gone - no need to have to take a week off from work.
I know im in the minority but the way people have become about a dog baffles me - I like a dog, I've got one, It stays in my back yard and other than stepping in a pile of crap every now and then - we get along fine. Some people however will threaten your life if you so much as look at their dog wrong - doesn't even have to be their dog! Im pretty sure if given the choice between their dog dying or a person they don't know - most would let the person die! We are a "pet" culture yet we ignore the fact that thousands die in our own tax payer funded animal shelters every day. Not really trying to bust anybody's chops here and Lord knows its good to not be like me - I just don't get it


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

It is hard for me to shoot them. My old neighbor asked me to shoot one of his sick goats one time. He thought since I was a hunter and I kill deer and ducks he figured I should do it instead of himself. Ticked me off! I took my 357 mag with loud hot load and shot it. I took the shell case and dropped it on the goat and left without saying a word. It made me feel weird killing like that.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

duckhunter said:


> It is hard for me to shoot them. My old neighbor asked me to shoot one of his sick goats one time. He thought since I was a hunter and I kill deer and ducks he figured I should do it instead of himself. Ticked me off! I took my 357 mag with loud hot load and shot it. I took the shell case and dropped it on the goat and left without saying a word. It made me feel weird killing like that.



I can shoot one if necessary but heck - I would rather just not let them bother me - if possible


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

What do I feel when I humanely shoot a sick, starving, mange-ridden, unwanted dog on private property? A slight recoil. And a fierce dislike of the person that put that poor critter in that situation.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe take those pics and create a "Wanted" poster.
No info on it as to who you are.
But a notice that if these dogs are still around in 30 days or what ever, they will be live trapped and sent to the dog pound.
Plaster them in the area. Especially close to nearby homes.
Maybe the owners will see the posters and smarten up.
Probably not tho.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Private said:


> where can a person buy timik I have a bunch of coyote's killing fawns
> tried every thing to get rid of them I had some timik years ago haven't seen anymore


Do what you want, I'm sure nothing I say can stop you from using the stuff, if you can get some.

However, beware, if you use the stuff, it will kill everything and keep on killing. That includes federally protected birds such as buzzers etc. The you have both the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and U.S. Department of Environmental Protection.

go back to the link I posted


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Maybe take those pics and create a "Wanted" poster.
> No info on it as to who you are.
> But a notice that if these dogs are still around in 30 days or what ever, they will be live trapped and sent to the dog pound.
> Plaster them in the area. Especially close to nearby homes.
> ...


That is my next plan, if they keep showing up on camera.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 2 on my lease for the last 18 months. Ate the lick blocks and lay at the base of the feeder eating corn. 4 lbs of rat poison just fattened them up. Been waiting to see one of them durring a hunt since..... just saying


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Really??
> I think he just wants the dogs gone - no need to have to take a week off from work.
> I know im in the minority but the way people have become about a dog baffles me - I like a dog, I've got one, It stays in my back yard and other than stepping in a pile of crap every now and then - we get along fine. Some people however will threaten your life if you so much as look at their dog wrong - doesn't even have to be their dog! Im pretty sure if given the choice between their dog dying or a person they don't know - most would let the person die! We are a "pet" culture yet we ignore the fact that thousands die in our own tax payer funded animal shelters every day. Not really trying to bust anybody's chops here and Lord knows its good to not be like me - I just don't get it


Yeah really, in the OP he said eventually so apprently he is going to give it a little time so why not? Why not try to trap them vs shooting them? Apprently his situation is not a dire life or death situation and have to put down the dogs so why not try every means possible?... Now if you go on that page and look, countless dogs go missing every day from all over the panhandle... Hell my dad caught a German Shepard that was lost from it's owner for 6 months. No one could catch the dog so I helped him build a make shift trap and he went out and caught the dog. If he has to shoot them go ahead but I am the type of person I will go out of my way to see if it is someones animal if not then do what you have to do. But I guess that is where we disagree. I have two dogs and if mine got lost I would want someone to do that. Stuff happens, dogs dig out, same with cats and other animals.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

And for the record if anyone looks at those pictures you can easily tell the arn't starving, mange, or anything else wrong with these dogs. Yes they are hungry but not starving. They are probably a few pounds under weight but not deathly starving. Look at the muscle in their legs, the shiness of their coat. That is not a starving dog. If they were they wouldn't have the muscle that they have. First thing to go when you are starving is muscle. Yes you see ribs but that happens with a lot of athletic dogs like boxers, dobermans, great danes etc. My black mouth curs ribs show. Doesn't mean he is a starving.

Outside9 if you know anyone or have a FB post these on the lost pet pages for the Panhandle region. I think they're about 3-4 different sites on their for lost dogs. It will save a lot of time vs making flyers. We all know social media travels a lot faster.

http://www.facebook.com/LostAndFoundPetsofPensacola?fref=photo
*Pensacola surronding areas*
http://www.facebook.com/groups/NavarreFlPets/
*Navarre*
http://www.facebook.com/groups/284161425095405/
*Milton and Pace.*


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> And for the record if anyone looks at those pictures you can easily tell the arn't starving, mange, or anything else wrong with these dogs. Yes they are hungry but not starving. They are probably a few pounds under weight but not deathly starving. Look at
> 
> That is what I thought, to me they look healthy, shinny coat etc. Yea I see ribs but I think that is just the breed. To tell you the truth, I still think they have a home close by my property and I just haven't located it yet. The way my property runs they could be coming from several different roads.
> 
> I have not got them on camera in several days now, so maybe they moved on.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Now they are becoming more than a minor nuisance, I found where the dogs had been running closer to the house. Their tracks are right at a deer crossing. These photos were taken today and this dog does not look like a stray.


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Maybe take those pics and create a "Wanted" poster.
> No info on it as to who you are.
> But a notice that if these dogs are still around in 30 days or what ever, they will be live trapped and sent to the dog pound.
> Plaster them in the area. Especially close to nearby homes.
> ...



The flaw in this theory is the same as finding them laying in their "owners" yard. The "owner" likely doesn't give two ****'s about you and your hunting lease. He thinks the world is his dogs place to roam. This is similar to the "parents" who live on a 1/2 acre lot and buy their kids an ATV and are genuinely surprised your mad when you find the kids riding all over your land (or lease). 

"It's just open land, nobody lives here!" 
"Dogs can't read No Trespassing signs" 

These are likely the responses you'll get. The posters will only serve to alert the people where to find their dogs, which will be retrieved then turned back loose immediately upon returning home. 

I would suggest posters stating "Coyote Trapping beginning next week" put up on street corners close by. 

RESPONSIBLE pet owners will see this and keep their dogs put up. THEN put out live traps and haul the caught dogs to the pound. Preferably the pound in Bay or Washington county. Good luck. You will need it (and plenty of resolve). Respect for other people's rights is not high on the list of things dirt road ******** in the panhandle believe in.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

RobertD said:


> The flaw in this theory is the same as finding them laying in their "owners" yard. The "owner" likely doesn't give two ****'s about you and your hunting lease. He thinks the world is his dogs place to roam. This is similar to the "parents" who live on a 1/2 acre lot and buy their kids an ATV and are genuinely surprised your mad when you find the kids riding all over your land (or lease).
> 
> "It's just open land, nobody lives here!"
> "Dogs can't read No Trespassing signs"
> ...


 "The posters will only serve to alert the people where to find their dogs, which will be retrieved then turned back loose immediately upon returning home."

That is exactly the purpose, they can go to the pound to retrieve them.
But it will cost them money every time.
And more each time.
Animal Control does not issue "get out of jail free cards".

Or once live trapped, dribble some trappers skunk oil on them and let them go home to rub it off on the owners furniture.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

This is unreal that this has turned into 4 pages, and as Try'n Hard said it's unreal the way people act about dogs (my sister-n-law is one of them). 

To me this is pretty easy, the dogs don't have collars so the owners obviously don't give a crap about them so why should you? If they had collars on, then I would go about it a different way but with no collar and they are causing problems treat it like a coyote.

There is absolutely no way that I would spend money building or buying a trap to get rid of mutts on my property. My dog has gotten out about 3 times for a 5 minute period, but each and every time she has a bright orange collar on with my Name and Contact info, as well as a rabies tag.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> There is absolutely no way that I would spend money building or buying a trap to get rid of mutts on my property. My dog has gotten out about 3 times for a 5 minute period, but each and every time she has a bright orange collar on with my Name and Contact info, as well as a rabies tag.


Yea, I'm getting dog photos and no deer photos now. I posted something at the local store. Although I have a soft heart towards dogs, I have buddies I hunt with that are not as soft hearted as I am.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Yea, I'm getting dog photos and no deer photos now. I posted something at the local store. Although I have a soft heart towards dogs, I have buddies I hunt with that are not as soft hearted as I am.


Dogs are someone's pet with collars that are cared for, what you have on camera are mutts. If they are someone's pet they should have cared enough to put a collar on them


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> Dogs are someone's pet with collars that are cared for, what you have on camera are mutts. If they are someone's pet they should have cared enough to put a collar on them


Just checked two cameras, the two dogs at night now. I give up on finding a possible owner.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

auburn17 said:


> Dogs are someone's pet with collars that are cared for, what you have on camera are mutts. If they are someone's pet they should have cared enough to put a collar on them


 I am going to say that people should not assume a dog without a collar is some mutt on the loose to be shot.

Many dogs that are "pets" do not wear collars.
In this day and age there are also micro chips with all info. 
Although more effort has to made to identify the owner.
Our three dogs are chipped and reside in our house and in our backyard.
Which is secured with 6' high privacy fence over 4 foot chainlink. Along with a few strands of barbed wire to keep other dogs out. And with buried chainlink at perimeter just incase they get some ideas to dig out.

If after all of those efforts are in place and one should happen to slip out, to say the owner did not "cared enough to put a collar on them" is unjustified.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I am going to say that people should not assume a dog without a collar is some mutt on the loose to be shot.
> 
> Many dogs that are "pets" do not wear collars.
> In this day and age there are also micro chips with all info.
> ...



So let's hypothetically say your neighbor across the way raises birds...quail, chickens, ducks, pheasants....you name it....and your dog with the chip (that you take such great care for) repeatedly gets out of the fence and ends up in your neighbor's yard harassing, if not killing, his birds. He has no idea who the dog belongs to. He definitely can't tell the dog has a chip by looking at it. All he knows is that he doesn't see a collar and each time the dog visits his property he has a mess on his bands to clean up after he runs the dog off. Finally one day he has had enough. The birds start causing a ruckus, he grabs the shotgun, and drops the dog where it stands. Is he unjustified in his actions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

nastukey said:


> So let's hypothetically say your neighbor across the way raises birds...quail, chickens, ducks, pheasants....you name it....and your dog with the chip (that you take such great care for) repeatedly gets out of the fence and ends up in your neighbor's yard harassing, if not killing, his birds. He has no idea who the dog belongs to. He definitely can't tell the dog has a chip by looking at it. All he knows is that he doesn't see a collar and each time the dog visits his property he has a mess on his bands to clean up after he runs the dog off. Finally one day he has had enough. The birds start causing a ruckus, he grabs the shotgun, and drops the dog where it stands. Is he unjustified in his actions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No!
buy a live trap or hire a professional trapper. Once trapped the dog could have been treated for his psychological problems and eventually returned to society cured of his chicken killing habit!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

You know I've found the only true cure for a dog with a poultry killing habit is more Pb. They just don't break that habit easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

nastukey said:


> So let's hypothetically say your neighbor across the way raises birds...quail, chickens, ducks, pheasants....you name it....and your dog with the chip (that you take such great care for) repeatedly gets out of the fence and ends up in your neighbor's yard harassing, if not killing, his birds. He has no idea who the dog belongs to. He definitely can't tell the dog has a chip by looking at it. All he knows is that he doesn't see a collar and each time the dog visits his property he has a mess on his bands to clean up after he runs the dog off. Finally one day he has had enough. The birds start causing a ruckus, he grabs the shotgun, and drops the dog where it stands. Is he unjustified in his actions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My post above is based on a once a year or less escape, not a habitual escape artist. And everytime an escape was made, actions would be taken to prevent the same escape in the future.
If the dog was a known escape artist no matter what preventive measures were taken, he would then be required to wear a big collar with my name and phone number written on it big enough that you could read it from 100 yards. Along with the electronic tag warning system that sends alarm to email and cell phone when the tag gets too far away from base unit.

Again, just because a dog is not wearing a collar does not make it a stray /feral dog deserving to be shot.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If I was far out from civilization to reasonably believe they were not someone's pet I would assume they were strays/wild and practice the 3S's


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd do what I had to do to protect my investment in my deer lease. Not a pleasant thing to do but SSS.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I am going to say that people should not assume a dog without a collar is some mutt on the loose to be shot.
> 
> Many dogs that are "pets" do not wear collars.
> In this day and age there are also micro chips with all info.
> ...


I'll disagree with you. For one, all dogs are supposed to have a visible rabies tag on a collar to let everyone know they have been vaccinated. The vet doesn't give you that tag for grins and giggles. If your dog escapes and is picked up by animal control with no visible rabies tag you WILL be fined, until you can provide proof that the dog has been vaccinated.

If your dog comes in my yard and harasses me, my family, or my dog I cant see the "chip" and am going to assume it's a rabid mutt. With that being said, my neighbors lab comes over and plays with my lab on a daily basis with a collar and rabies tag dangling from the collar and I have no problem with it. 

You can try and justify it however you need to, but when your dog escapes the "Alcatraz" dog pen you described with no collar and gets shot, that's on you. A chip is great for trying to locate a missing dog, but does no good for the person who may find it in their chicken pen


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

nastukey said:


> So let's hypothetically say your neighbor across the way raises birds...quail, chickens, ducks, pheasants....you name it....and your dog with the chip (that you take such great care for) repeatedly gets out of the fence and ends up in your neighbor's yard harassing, if not killing, his birds. He has no idea who the dog belongs to. He definitely can't tell the dog has a chip by looking at it. All he knows is that he doesn't see a collar and each time the dog visits his property he has a mess on his bands to clean up after he runs the dog off. Finally one day he has had enough. The birds start causing a ruckus, he grabs the shotgun, and drops the dog where it stands. Is he unjustified in his actions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, justified, and in Alabama it would be perfectly legal , at least according to 2 Coffee County Sheriffs Deputies.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

7 pages? Really? Over loose mutts that get eaten in some countries. I need help tracking and disposing of 2 on my Lease. Free Turkey season to anyone that brings me proof they are gone!! Brooklyn Al.! Sorry if I jacked your thread, just figured there were enough looker on here!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> 7 pages? Really? Over loose mutts that get eaten in some countries. I need help tracking and disposing of 2 on my Lease. Free Turkey season to anyone that brings me proof they are gone!! Brooklyn Al.! Sorry if I jacked your thread, just figured there were enough looker on here!!!



Jaster gettin' real up in here!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I spent the first 22 years of my life waiting for the day I could move off a farm/country and spent the next 30 working for the day I could move back. Seen, done a lot of things, some I'm not proud of. I have killed a lot of critters in my day but if there is one thing I learned along the way, compassion for all animals, even mutts. 

I live on my property, so it is different for me, I guess.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

All critters? Rattlers, black widows? I agree with you for the most part but some people have called me a loon for not killing a rattler under any and all circumstances.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

nastukey said:


> some people have called me a loon for not killing a rattler under any and all circumstances.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loon!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Loon!



I figured there was an exception or two in your definition of "all animals".

Call me a loon....that's fine. I'm sure you will not be the last. 

All of our wild animals have their role or the good lord wouldn't have put them there.

Unless I am in imminent danger I let em be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree the Lord had a role for every animal He created, but I'm still trying to justify mosquitoes!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Tomslick66 said:


> I agree the Lord had a role for every animal He created, but I'm still trying to justify mosquitoes!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk



I think that one is on us.....us being mankind....the fall.....you know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Makes sense. God made it, man messed it up, God made mosquitoes! Take that man!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

nastukey said:


> I figured there was an exception or two in your definition of "all animals".
> 
> Call me a loon....that's fine. I'm sure you will not be the last.
> 
> ...



I thought you let them live in "any and all situations" glad to see you've backed off - I was gonna ask if you got bit and lost a leg would you still let the one that bit you hang around the yard?


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

If you aren't up for shooting them (I don't blame you), then trap them. They are most likely strays, probably dumped by a crappy person, or worse, owners that don't keep track of their dogs. 

They could've also gotten out of their collars, dogs tend to do that when they are chained up outside. 

Either way, if you have the heart to not shoot them on sight, then consider trapping them. If you don't want to bother with it, try contacting one of the local dog rescues to see if they can get someone to do it. It may go nowhere, but it's another option, and the non profit rescues tend to be the people who might go out of their way to help.

Trapping them and taking them to the shelter at least gives them a little bit of a chance of recovery by their owners (not likely), or adoption. Also, the escambia county shelter is full, but last I heard the santa rosa shelter isn't, although there's no telling.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> I thought you let them live in "any and all situations" glad to see you've backed off - I was gonna ask if you got bit and lost a leg would you still let the one that bit you hang around the yard?



No I haven't really backed off. I've only been around a rattler one time where I felt it needed to be done away with. I was referring more to the situations where someone goes out of their way to kill the snake when they could just let it be.. You know the one crossing the highway that they swerve and hit or the one they see laid up by a log 15-20 feet away and they just have to kill it. I've let many more go than I have harassed. Btw, I've never heard of someone losing a leg from a rattler. I'm not saying it would never happen but I've just never heard if it. I mean hemotoxins are bad but they are not absolutely incurable.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JUST GREAT! They are back and now they are wearing collars. They are showing up around my feeders harassing the deer. I guess I will expand my area to try and find the owner. They have got to go..................


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I made the mistake of "rescuing" 2 dogs in BW last year. Got one a home the next day the other did about $1k of damage to my house before I gave her to my cousin where she lead another dog out of his yard and into traffic where he died. The dog I " rescued" went to the pound and was hopefully put to sleep. If I had it to do again I would shoot both of them and never blink an eye!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Sss


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

I had 4 labs coming on my food plot off wilcox rd in al.
went to the owners house and showed him the pictures he just laughed.
had aout 7 does and 4 bucks coming in now all i have is rabbits, dogs and possums
and a bunch of squirrels. the dogs just started comming in this year.hope the ten point buck will do his thing and chase them off.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Private said:


> I had 4 labs coming on my food plot off wilcox rd in al.
> went to the owners house and showed him the pictures he just laughed.
> had aout 7 does and 4 bucks coming in now all i have is rabbits, dogs and possums
> and a bunch of squirrels. the dogs just started comming in this year.hope the ten point buck will do his thing and chase them off.


Dogs eat pork chops and whatever's in them


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Pensacola pets lost and found has several pictures of missing dogs. Here's one example of a lady who lost their dog in Milton. 

Sorry about your issues.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, a long shot but that could almost be one of them.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Probably a long shot, but here u go.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nothing would make me happier that to find the owner who could call them up. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a thought, catch them both, take them to 189 and tie them to a tree in the morning. Leave a note that says these dogs are running free and need to be detained. Next time you see them, make them go away. I'm with you...never want to see harm to an animal. But at some point enough is enough. Or...I'll come get them and bring them to the pound so someone can adopt them an keep them in a yard..in another county.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If I could catch them the would already be gone.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

This: http://https://pensacola.craigslist.org/grd/5225218143.html

and a she dog in heat as bait.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just so those concerned, I contacted the lady in Tallahassee and sent her photos. I had high hopes but she said it was not her missing dog.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Great, they are back, and now at least one has a collar on. I was out working around my barn this morning and the one with the bulldog head came running about 30 yards from me, obviously running a deer. I yelled at him and all he did was circle around and kept going. I went behind the barn and found where the deer crossed running and dog tracts running with them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Catch them and drop them off on Labrador lane in blackwater


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If I could catch them they would have been gone a long time ago.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

You know what you got to do. Might as well get it done.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm afraid you are correct. This property is adjacent to a popular still hunt area of BW. In fact the deer they were running this morning should have gone onto BW. I keep hoping a BW hunter will take care of the problem.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Seems to me that whoever owns them is reading these posts. No collars, we talk about collars, they show up with collars.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep, and I also had a photo of the dog up at the local store for a few weeks looking for owner.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Got them on my camera again also this week. (Sorry, can't figure out how to post pics-keeps asking for a URL???). I still think they belong to folks to the south of us but they either are never home or won't answer the door.
I'm going hunting in the morning...you want snacksticks or jerky?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

polhlor said:


> Got them on my camera again also this week. (Sorry, can't figure out how to post pics-keeps asking for a URL???). I still think they belong to folks to the south of us but they either are never home or won't answer the door.
> I'm going hunting in the morning...you want snacksticks or jerky?



Huh?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Huh?


A neighbor who has been getting photos of the same dogs.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Huh?


"Snacksticks or jerky" part was just humor? When I was in Korea I didn't ask what was in it; but I did know there were not many dogs around.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> A neighbor who has been getting photos of the same dogs.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Oh. Ok. Got it


----------

